# Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I everyone! I have a white chick that I am confused at what it might be! Alright so now to the story..... Back in July my frizzle/black copper maran hen went missing. I thought she was killed. Then about a week later she as in the yard free ranging with the rest of the flock! I waited and waited and finally she went back to her nest of 11 eggs! I candled them and 10 were fertile. I didn't candle anymore and two were quitters. Everyone else hatched great. So I now had 8 cute little chicks! That was my first time using a broody hen and it was great! I noticed these two bright white chicks! The other one is a frizzle and I will get a picture later. I have a black copper maran rooster and a black copper maran/australorp rooster. The hens that would have laid this brown egg they hatched from would be either a australorp or a black copper maran frizzle. Below are some pictures from this morning of Opal. I'm so confused!!!!! Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you own any silkies ?


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes, but she lays small white eggs. Also my only silkie was broody at the time. This chick hatched out of a brown egg.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I do have a frizzle/black copper maran that lays brown eggs. She hatched from my frizzle hens egg. She's the one that went missing. Do frizzles have silkie in them? I can't remember what the breeder said they were.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

The frizzle hen came from the breeder not the frizzle black copper maran.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That black skin says part Silkie. Silkies lay anything from nearly white to a dark tan egg.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes. The only reason I didn't think that is because she (my only silkie) wasn't laying at the time because she was broody. The egg she hatched from was a large brown egg. I thought the same thing when I saw the blue skin. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I mean black skin lol


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I believe the breeder said the frizzle (that I bred with my black copper maran to get the frizzle that went missing) was part silkie. So maybe that is why?


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Now that I think about it she might have said it was a sizzle. Also my frizzle has 5 toes I believe. Sorry I keep adding stuff lol. It has been over a year since I got that frizzle or sizzle Lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If your frizzle was part silkie then it is a sizzle. Frizzles are the Cochins with the funky feathers, Sizzles is the Silkies with the funky feathers. So yeah, that's were the baby came from.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Here is the other white one and the other 2 black ones that also have puffy cheeks.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes I believe it was a sizzle. Thanks for the help with my mystery girl!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Well not much of a mystery but you now what I mean!


----------

